#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member of the Month - 2015

## Kris

You will not be forgotten as long as you live in the hearts, minds and souls of people. 

(And some of us really fought on who gonna do the writing for you and I am happy I was able to kill everyone and get it  ::D: )

So, let's talk about this wonderful member shall we?

[drums]

She is amazing!!! She only joined on July 2014 but it feels like she had been here since forever!!!




She tends to stick to 1X1, but she has awesome RPs such as these: Edge of Tomorrow, Bounty, When Darkness Falls, Treading the Blue line, Normal, Freedom, Invaded.

She is a mother with a golden voice an an attitude of a warriors. 

She is an epic gamer that wished she could go on a "killing spree" while having friendly fire mod on. 




Not only was she able to tame Imp but get his slacking ass to write up this amazing thread "Days of our Roleplays"

Wonderful writer, epic friend, and a really interesting woman, with such lovely blogs.





This month, MotM is no one other but .Karma. , so be sure to show her love and spread her legacy onward to the future!

----------


## Omac

Congratulations! Make sure to make lots of royal decrees while you wear that crown.

----------


## Kiki

Congrats, my love!  :luv:   :C::

----------


## Megilwen

Congrats!

----------


## Rha'az

Congrats!

----------


## Kicks

Congratulations!  ::):

----------


## Sear

Congrats!

----------


## .Karma.

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! Thank you so much! We shall take down Imp one day!! I love you all so much! I wish I knew how to express it all! I can't wipe the smile off my face. <3 <3

----------


## Hayabusa

Congrats love <3

----------


## Veloci

congrats  :;):

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations!

----------


## V

Congrats  ::):

----------


## Kourtney

Congratz!!

----------


## .Karma.

Thanks so much!

----------


## Mihkul

Great job, .Karma. I knew you could do it!

----------


## InfraredHero

Congrutalions!

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, Queenie. <3

----------


## Juicesir

:^_^:

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats.

----------


## Mariel



----------


## .Karma.

Thanks so much guys!

----------


## TheBarbarian

This calls for a certain Alica Keys song!!!

----------


## .Karma.

Omg, I love that! Haha!

----------


## Kiki

More looooove  :luv:

----------


## Chat Noir

Congrats, Boogle Bear! You totally rock!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## .Karma.

<3 <3 <3

----------


## Griff

OMG I just realized I Forgot to say congrats!

I know I'm late but congrats!

----------


## Griff

>.>

----------


## .Karma.

Thanks! And you're not late, it's still May! I really appreciate it, you really didn't have to. <3

----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats Karma  ::):

----------


## .Karma.

Thanks!

----------


## Imp

YAY! Cool story, bro. Let's keep the party rockin'

So uhm, staff, can I be the MotM for June? I know I was already an MotM but I'm sure a second helping wouldn't hurt.  :;): 

If not, then that's fine... I'll just cry forever.

----------


## Kiki

Pouring the love on for the last day!

 :luv:   :hugg:   :luv:   :hugg:   :luv:   :hugg:   :luv:   :hugg:

----------

